# THULS



## The Hate Ape (Sep 30, 2013)

Tactical Handbook Unit Leaders Small

Stupid ass title but an invaluable resource on a variety of combat report templates and useful references.

I'm looking for a resource on this if anyone knows a guy or has an extra in the lejuene area.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slider496 (Nov 17, 2013)

I feel your pain brother. I dug around looking for one of these forever, but it seems like the only way to get them is through your S4 shop or company Gunny. I finally got lucky and our Gunny ordered enough for the whole company before I PCSd. Great tool though, definitely worth the wait.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 18, 2013)

Hint Marineguys....  Ranger Handbook....  really, get the Ranger Handbook...


----------



## reed11b (Nov 18, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Hint Marineguys....  Ranger Handbook....  really, get the Ranger Handbook...


 The key Ranger Handbook Templates are available in THULS system. Plus most Sniper Data book options. FYI
Reed


----------



## Dame (Nov 18, 2013)

Stupid Civie Question: Can you buy the stuff you want from their website?
http://www.thuls.biz/index.html


----------



## medicchick (Nov 18, 2013)

This?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIP-USMC-ISSUED-THULS-TACTICAL-HANDBOOK-UNIT-LEADER-SMALL-HANDBOOK-/321249841973


----------



## Slider496 (Nov 18, 2013)

Gotta love ebay, I wish Id known that like 3 months ago. lol


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 18, 2013)

Lol


----------



## aarron (May 23, 2014)

I have a plethora of sealed up-to-date THULS from headquarter Marine Corps and would like to get these into the hands of some victor units rather than collect dust. Anyone who wants to support their guys or just improve their kit with invaluable gear let me know


----------



## Teufel (May 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Hint Marineguys....  Ranger Handbook....  really, get the Ranger Handbook...


THULs handbook is a good piece of gear even if it has too much stuff in it.  It's more of a reference of checklists and formats such as medevac, call for fire, 9 line CAS etc than a handbook.  You can write in EDLs, etc.  It has PCC/PCI checklists, you get the idea.


----------



## aarron (May 23, 2014)

The handy dandy three whole punch on the side allows you to thread a boot band through the best pages and toss the rest in a closet somewhere. Not to mention its made of a rewritable plastic that works great with your map pens for quick grids or CAS notes


----------



## x SF med (May 23, 2014)

aarron said:


> I have a plethora of sealed up-to-date THULS from headquarter Marine Corps and would like to get these into the hands of some victor units rather than collect dust. Anyone who wants to support their guys or just improve their kit with invaluable gear let me know
> 
> View attachment 10909





aarron said:


> The handy dandy three whole punch on the side allows you to thread a boot band through the best pages and toss the rest in a closet somewhere. Not to mention its made of a rewritable plastic that works great with your map pens for quick grids or CAS notes



@aarron -  at the moment you are FTFSI - post an intro before posting anywhere else on this board, this is not a suggestion.  the mean Moderator sends.


----------



## aarron (May 23, 2014)

Done and done


----------



## Hillclimb (May 27, 2014)

aarron said:


> I have a plethora of sealed up-to-date THULS from headquarter Marine Corps and would like to get these into the hands of some victor units rather than collect dust. Anyone who wants to support their guys or just improve their kit with invaluable gear let me know
> 
> View attachment 10909



I'll take them off your hands if you don't mind. A few guys in my ITC class could put them to good use.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 30, 2014)

Cav Guy says he like, also, I don't like the ranger handbook… :)


----------

